# Tips for Finding the Quick on Dark Nails?



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Cupid has very dark nails. Last time I trimmed them, I cut down to the quick on one of his nails. I've been reluctant to cut them since, but as it's going to be a month or so until he's groomed, I need to do his nails.

Any tips on avoiding cutting to the quick?


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

with mine I just trim little at a time. It is really hard to know where the quick is on those black nails.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Roxxy has black nails and it wasn't until she had her teeth cleaned (and she was out) that they could actually figure out how short her nails could be cut...it was wonderful. She fights so much when it comes to nail clipping. Now I keep them real short all the time.


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2009)

My vet told me to clip level to the paw pad.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

The best solution is to use a dremel.

HOwever when using a trimmer, do it in good light, and look at the end of the nail each time you shave off a sliver. Always use a VERY sharp blade. Always cut off a tiny bit at a time. When you are getting near the quick you will begin to see a lighter grey circle around the end where you are cutting. When you see a dot in the middle, that is the end of the quick.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> The best solution is to use a dremel.
> 
> HOwever when using a trimmer, do it in good light, and look at the end of the nail each time you shave off a sliver. Always use a VERY sharp blade. Always cut off a tiny bit at a time. When you are getting near the quick you will begin to see a lighter grey circle around the end where you are cutting. When you see a dot in the middle, that is the end of the quick.


I totally agree. Also, a little trick I learned along the way... If you position yourself and your dog so you're bending their foot back (think of a farrier shoeing a horse) it is a more natural position for them and it's easier to see the underside of the nail.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

as you get to the quick it will be a different color. Lighter. Go slow. You can dremmel or clip. I do both.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Junior said:


> My vet told me to clip level to the paw pad.


I had a dog whose quick was quite a bit past the paw pad. Lucky for me, Roxxy doesn't have that problem.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/ClientED/dog_nails.aspx

I just bookmarked this site. Maybe it will help. I dremel and long before I am anywhere near the quick the dogs start to fidget.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm for the dremmel, too. All of my three have black nails, and in the passed year I've quicked Jonas ONCE and barely at all. 

Do any of you other groomers find that the quick starts where the nail starts to curve down to be true?


----------

